# Too late SE MI?



## Lago (Nov 8, 2015)

Is it over? I've looked a few places where i found them last year and nothing. Did I miss the time?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

No. It's just a little weird this year.


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

All I can say the last 2 years is for the most part, everything you think you knew, you no longer know. Lol there out there. Don't give up yet!


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I


steelfish365 said:


> All I can say the last 2 years is for the most part, everything you think you knew, you no longer know. Lol there out there. Don't give up yet![/QU
> 
> 
> steelfish365 said:
> ...


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I went out today and found another 54, where I had picked last Wednesday, so like steelfish said, don't give up just yet.


----------



## Lago (Nov 8, 2015)

Well that Sounds promising. Last year was my first year actually finding some so I'm still pretty green at the mushroom game. And the couple places I actually found them last year have not produced one single mushroom this year.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Started finding them on 23rd. of April. Most were quite big already. Went out today , found maybe 25. Most were bug chewed and laying on the ground. I think S.E. is probably about done. Season for me started about 2 weeks earlier than usual. Good luck, maybe you'll find some fresh ones.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I think some of these areas need a good lightening strike to give them a kick.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

A buddy of mine just picked a bunch in flushing area yesterday


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

They are still popping up.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im also new to this and have covered 3 different areas in Holly...lapeer and linden and have not found one only pheasant backs and from what i hear are not too good to eat...been concentrating around apple oak and elms my daughter and I went today and all we brought back was a bouquet of flowers lol was nice getting her out anyway would be nice to find some morels tho


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have been finding large greys, still waiting for the large yellows to come up. Was thinking this week the large yellows would pop, but now with the colder weather it may still be another week. I may take a look this evening, hoping for another meal or two.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey walleyenut skip those oaks and focus on the elms. The apple trees should pop any day now also!


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

twohats said:


> I have been finding large greys, still waiting for the large yellows to come up. Was thinking this week the large yellows would pop, but now with the colder weather it may still be another week. I may take a look this evening, hoping for another meal or two.



Check out esgowens thread "will these greys turn into yellows?" 

Those greys are your yellows just need more time and they will grow and change color. If weather is favorable enough.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Im also new to this and have covered 3 different areas in Holly...lapeer and linden and have not found one only pheasant backs and from what i hear are not too good to eat...been concentrating around apple oak and elms my daughter and I went today and all we brought back was a bouquet of flowers lol was nice getting her out anyway would be nice to find some morels tho


I empathize with you guys having a hard time finding them. I was there not long ago. After you start finding them you get a feel for higher percentage areas which leads to more finds. I can't resist checking any dead elms.But, If I had to choose which elms to look at they would be without slipped bark, partially shaded that allows sparse green growth under them, no thick mats of grass, and in an area that never holds standing water or gets too soggy. Same holds true for poplars and greys or yellows. My best poplar stands have have trees that are dead or dying. This time of year I'm looking for non budding trees almost as much as looking at the ground. My best finds have been in slight canopy openings within the forest with above trees being within those openings. Old fence rows that have grown wide over time are a great place to look as they appear to provide the above conditions along with distressed apple trees that are slowly dying from shade and overcrowding. Areas with grapevines growing overhead can be another great place to look as they distress or kill our target trees and offer enough shade that green growth in normally kept to a minimum.

These are not be all end all areas to look, like I said, I can't turn down any dead elm. These are just the conditions that seem to work best for me. Hope this may help.you and your daughter with some finds. Good luck.

Have not had a lot of success with blacks, but I am catching on.


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

twohats said:


> I have been finding large greys, still waiting for the large yellows to come up. Was thinking this week the large yellows would pop, but now with the colder weather it may still be another week. I may take a look this evening, hoping for another meal or two.



Check out esgowens thread "will these greys turn into yellows?" 

Those greys are your yellows just need more time and they will grow and change color. If weather is favorable enough.


----------



## Lago (Nov 8, 2015)

Found these three before work today at my brothers place in Monroe. First ones all year and I could see em from the truck. Didn't walk very far but these were right on the outside of a big old pine tree.


----------



## Lago (Nov 8, 2015)

Won't let me load a pic but they were three good sized yellows


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Just popped under a recent dead elm in my yard. Last year I did best 2-3 weeks of may in Oakland county. I'd say we still have some good hunting ahead!


----------



## Lago (Nov 8, 2015)

My brother just sent me pics of a nice bunch from this evening also in Monroe co.


----------

